
“Parallel Reality” Pixels - valgaze
https://www.misappliedsciences.com/Home/Technology
======
redredhathat
Very interesting and useful applications.

The ideal use would be in the office - I can browse HN while my manager will
see the latest infrastructure project details when walking by.

